# Baby Synodontis Multipunctatus



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

I stripped some host fish 6 days ago and out came a bunch of synodontis multipunctatus eggs , so i tumbled them for 6 days and this is how they look today http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df2 ... /ry%3D400/ http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df2 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Wow I count 42 fry, what was the host fish and how big was she? Or by some host fish do you mean more than one fish? Nice work getting the fry to grow out so well.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow congrats! Now there's a bucket I'd LOVE to watch grow up.. man that's awesome.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

xalow, The host fish was a albino electric blue fryeri, and the only reason I stripped her was because she was part of a larger colony that I had sold, and I knew she wouldnt hold in the shipping bag for 24 hours, she was only holding for 1 or 2 days max, and generally when I am pretty sure that she has syno fry, I like to strip around day 5-6, they are a great fish to breed and I dont know why more people dont try to breed them 8) , Mike


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

multis are my favorite cats. I will be trying to breed them when I grow up the fish I have now. Both my cats and haps need some maturing to do.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome!!! Those are $25 a pop at the pet store near me!!!


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Lets see some of your baby / fry multipunctatus , I cant be the only one breeding these easy to breed synodontis :fish:


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

$40 at my store, but they're pretty big and may be wild caught.

Are you planning on selling those?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I got mine from a private breeder online at 1.5-2" for $10 I plan on ordering a few more in spring.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes, I do plan on selling them, as soon as they reach at least 1 inch, so about 1 month they should be ready :thumb:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Great stuff! You must have stripped her fairly early to get that many. They are always in demand at pet stores, but I'd wait until they're in the 1.5"-2" range to sell them myself. They'll sell easier and you're more likely to get a decent price.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df3 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

famikert said:


> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df37b3127ccec6756a800dda00000040O08AcNnDlszYuAe3nwI/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


Nice!


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks Marduk, they are a fun fish to work with


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

cevvin, they are doing well, fat cats, they love to eat, and that includes each other, I think I have lost around 7-8, but still have over 30 alive and well  http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df0 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow Mike, those cats are growing fast. Great looking fish as allways good job :thumb:

Michael


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the syno's wish mine would breed again, but do not think I was feeding them enough.

Anyway, as for them eating themselves, I found that putting them in a 10 gallon tank with various fry from other fish they will eat the fry before each other. But I was wondering if others had the problem of them eating each other. I have a picture of a freshly stripped multi that is eating another fry it is kinda blury though.

Good luck and keep the pictures coming they are awesome!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

famikert said:


> fat cats, they love to eat


What are you feeding them? They look great!


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Natalie , I have been feeding live baby brine shrimp, twice a day, since they lost their egg sacs, I will get their 1 month old pic up soon :thumb:


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

One month old give or take 5 days most are around the 3/4 inch mark http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9dc2 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're super cute!


----------



## Eskobar (May 28, 2006)

Here are Tang Cats in the wild impregnating host fish...






Look at 5:10 on for the distruction... 

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Incredible!

Any details of the tank? The number of adult multicats, etc? I want 6 - 10 for my 220G mbuna tank, but they are $20 each for a 1 inch multi cat here!

Good luck with them


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Kevin007 said:


> Incredible!
> 
> Any details of the tank? The number of adult multicats, etc? I want 6 - 10 for my 220G mbuna tank, but they are $20 each for a 1 inch multi cat here!
> 
> Good luck with them


By me they're $17 for adult wildcaughts... full size...


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a pair of w/c multipunctatus in a 40 gallon, and I use various fish as hosts, electric blue fryeri seem to work the best, but i have also used victorians, peacocks, and even a demasoni held a couple cats for me


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Out of curiosity what sort of brood sizes did you get from those other fish ? Also the fry are developing really well you are doing great with them, it is really informative to see them developing with all the pictures you are posting.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

xalow, The brood size is really dependent on how aggressive the host fish are in spawning, the multipunctatus are quite aggressive when they know that another fish are spawning and will rush over and try to spawn with them, but some of the host fish will attack or harass the multies and not let them spawn, I have found out, through trial and error, that electric blue fryeri are one of the better hosts, followed by most Victorians, then young peacocks, the older more mature peacocks seem to fend off the multies trying to spawn with them, the majority of the multipunctatus spawns are in the 20-30 range, and a few in the 40+ range and my largest spawn of mulites is 49, I appreciate your comments, Mike


----------

